# Alabama State Finals and.........



## Ttowncls (Apr 14, 2008)

The local retailers along with MECA have teamed up with a few manufacturers to bring Alabama's State Finals to a new level. The show is always a good one, but this year it will be at the North Alabama Fairgrounds in Muscle Shoals. Wild Bill's in Boaz, Audio _X _in Florence, and Sound on Wheels in Huntsville have teamed up make this one of the biggest events in Alabama. There will be a huge car audio sale with several manufacturers on hand during the show. Incriminator Audio, Memphis, Kenwood, Rockford, and Orion, just to name a few. Batcap will also make an appearance with the famous "Batcap Girls". The shops have promised lots of demo vehicles including Steve Cook's Avalanche. For those who don't care about car audio, there will be a Show and Shine event to show off some nice custom, and classic cars, and trucks. If you ever wondered what your system could hit on the SPL meter, you can get your vehicle tested for $5 on the MECA certified meter. The usual SQ, and SPL classes will be available for competitors, along with the SQ2 2 seat class, and the Show and Shine class. Even if you don't compete, there will be plenty of things to see and do. If you have been in the market for some new audio equipment, this is your chance to catch a lot of different manufacturers in one place, and get a demo of the equipment you are looking for.


----------



## KP (Nov 13, 2005)

Sweet!


----------



## BigAl205 (May 20, 2009)

Sounds interesting. I've never been to an audio event and need to check one out. Would anybody be interested in meeting up beforehand, maybe a meet-n-eat?


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

^ you should definately go if you can. Will be some great cars there.


----------



## PaulD (Nov 16, 2006)

Who is judging SQ ?


----------

